# A Cunard Naval Architect



## paveybe

My uncle, George Cecil Bowden, was a naval architect for Cunard ( known in our house as THE Cunard - does anyone still call it that?) There seems to be nothing about him online, although I saw, years ago, a mention where he was listed as travelling to USA on the Queen Elizabeth.
He worked on the famous Cunard liners, and told me he was involved in the design of the exterior of the Queen Elizabeth - and I think the Mauretania too, as it was his favourite ship and similar in look to the Queen E. Has anybody on Ships Nostalgia every come across his name?
Thank you.


----------

